# self build vans ?



## chopper (Jun 11, 2009)

how many on here have self build vans 

or is every 1 in the 10k to 60k vans on here ?


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Jun 11, 2009)

*vans*

chopper

I wish 

I would gues there is more inexpensive units in the wildys

weez
Tony


----------



## simong (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm self building at the min


----------



## awc (Jun 11, 2009)

chopper said:


> how many on here have self build vans
> 
> or is every 1 in the 10k to 60k vans on here ?



10 ~ 60k ! I wish... 
bought as a part finished self build, 5K  & happy with it 

ps... its never finished !!


----------



## chopper (Jun 11, 2009)

never seem to see any out on the roads at all 
and we are always around north wales  
looks a nice van simong just looked at your blog 
hope to see you around

were in the midlands shropshire so not far from wales


----------



## simong (Jun 11, 2009)

thanks, got a lot more done since the last blog update


----------



## chopper (Jun 11, 2009)

are you dingdangdo ? on another forum


----------



## NorfolkanGood (Jun 11, 2009)

chopper said:


> how many on here have self build vans
> 
> or is every 1 in the 10k to 60k vans on here ?



Hi Chopper!

Ours is a self build, Transit High top LWB. We spent the winter building it to our requirements. It's a LOT more work than we expected! 
But, it's now ready to roll and we've had several short trips. Hoping for a lot of long stay trips in the school hols.

Counting the cost of the van, a donor caravan (for the interior), windows, parts & body work materials, paint, Tax, MOT and soft furnishings (curtains, etc.).
I estimate the van only owes us approx £2200. Not bad really. We enjoyed doing it. ... but it was a LOT of work!


----------



## simong (Jun 11, 2009)

chopper said:


> are you dingdangdo ? on another forum


lol I am that


----------



## chopper (Jun 11, 2009)

ah cool thought it was the same van 
im chopper123 on the other forum


----------



## missElaineous (Jun 11, 2009)

We have a self build too.  An LDV Convoy, chosen for space not speed.


----------



## simong (Jun 11, 2009)

cool, thought I'd got a stoker then for a min


----------



## chopper (Jun 11, 2009)

lol you hoped ha ha 

carnt wait for the kids 6 weeks hols now so we can just head off for weeks 
always finding new places thats probably the best bit for us lol


----------



## simong (Jun 11, 2009)

tell me about it, I'm in a mad rush now finishing jobs off just so we cant get away, not that theres alot left to do, got the main job I wanted to do done, running water, funny how the simple things make you smile when their done


----------



## chopper (Jun 11, 2009)

yes very true 
were still using a tub with a tap on it 
but hopefully will get a submersable pump and a tap soon will be alot better 
but have to do bits at a time when we can aford it


----------



## gordon (Jun 12, 2009)

i have built a van well lorry its a 7.5 ton iveco it took 18 months to complete but i am allways changing things mot due next week fingers crossed.


----------



## mikejay (Jun 12, 2009)

Ours is a selfbuild and we often go around north wales and holyhead way 

Mike


----------



## skipperted (Jun 12, 2009)

mine is a selfbuild , i am mostly in France andd Holland . Heading south this weekend in fact , live full time in the van , tow a "shed" behind for the bikes and other esentials. Why do i have so much stuff , i thought this was a simple life , but then i might find a river to canoe, a hill to climb , might need a second shed soon!


----------



## dogseal (Jun 12, 2009)

dogseal @ onfinite.com: Photo Albums

 a few pics of mine here,since me & my missus built it we've done 60,000 miles in it!
I can recomend the sbmcc for anyone considering a self build.

Best,

dogseal.


----------



## nichodia (Jun 12, 2009)

I am in the process of building, nearly finished..just the jammy bits to do! Mines a SWB renault master.

I do have a spare (brand new) sink and drainer if anyone is in need.


----------



## paulamy (Jun 12, 2009)

hi we have an iveco daily had it for 5 years now ,we enjoy updating it as we need,it has been great and really reliable. great thing about selfbuilds is you can tailor them to your exact needs.


----------



## chopper (Jun 12, 2009)

mikejay were always up that way wild camping south stack and so on 
surprised we havnt bumped into each other yet


----------



## mikejay (Jun 13, 2009)

I know we was there the other weekend few campers friday night and a blue t4 and the guy with the big shogun saturday  have you met him ? he has been wild camping in his shogun there for yrs he normally lights a fire and we have a drink together 

Mike


----------



## chopper (Jun 13, 2009)

nah havnt met him yet 
what car park do you stop on 
the 1 above the light house ?


----------



## mikejay (Jun 13, 2009)

We park in the same place is that your transit ? did you used to have a white t4?


----------



## chopper (Jun 13, 2009)

yes my transit still kiting it out but we use it often  we aint fussy lol

yeah used to own a t4 hi top self build


----------



## twosugars (Jun 15, 2009)

mines a self build VW t4

all my own work and "I did it myyyy wayyy!"

im better at fitting out than i am singing - thank god


----------



## n8rbos (Jun 15, 2009)

chopper said:


> never seem to see any out on the roads at all
> and we are always around north wales
> looks a nice van simong just looked at your blog
> hope to see you around
> ...



hi chopper i have a self build  i also only live down the road from you (wombourne) near wolverhampton but am always out and about! just had brill wknd in blackpool it ay half bin cleaned up now! i guess your telford/shrewsbury if you fancy a meet some time just pm me hopin to get some piks up as soon as i can find me chip.


----------



## n8rbos (Jun 15, 2009)

missElaineous said:


> We have a self build too.  An LDV Convoy, chosen for space not speed.



lol me too and she runs on veggie oil tranny engine


----------



## BedfordMJ (Jun 15, 2009)

Mine is not strictly a self-build as it was done by a convertor. I can't even put up a shelf. The truck was done the way I wanted it though and has much better facilities than most flimsies.


----------



## chopper (Jun 15, 2009)

n8rbos we are in bridgnorth a stones throw from you lol 
o and you have a great chip shop in wombourne


----------



## Pioneer (Jun 15, 2009)

chopper said:


> how many on here have self build vans
> 
> or is every 1 in the 10k to 60k vans on here ?



Hi chopper,
going back to the original thread it doesn't matter what you have, it's how you use it that counts
When you meet people from this site, I have always found them to be very friendly no matter if the van is a 1k self build or a 60k Rolls Royce of Motorhomes, there is always an interest to talk about, and get together.
Long may it continue.

Happy Camping


----------



## chopper (Jun 15, 2009)

i have met more than a few turn there heads the other way even pack there chairs away and move on lol

might be because i have a transit van and a jack russel 
think i am a tinker or something i dont no 

but yes i agree with you must are very friendly and have parked up for a few days and had a right old laugh and a drink together 

main reason i started the thread is that i dont very often see any self builds around the north wales area is all 
and love to see what and how other people have done to there to get tips and so on off


----------



## Baconsdozen (Jun 15, 2009)

I turned an old Merc 307D into a motorhome mainly using reclaimed and second hand bits.had a load of fun with it.
Cost me less than a hundred quid to convert,car boots and skips provided most of the stuff.


----------



## ROMA_D (Jun 15, 2009)

*Budget Wilding*

Hi Chopper. 
10k I wish! Mines a 1995 Renault Trafic ex mobility vehicle fitted with the very basics. Ongoing project and  loads of fun/ frustration. My wife and Jack Russell think it's the height of luxury after years of under canvas camping!
£2200 total bill to date. 
Keep on wilding.


----------



## wigan pier (Jun 15, 2009)

*home made best made?*



chopper said:


> how many on here have self build vans
> 
> or is every 1 in the 10k to 60k vans on here ?



ive got a 20year old ex gas board ldv 400 hightop which i converted she takes us every where.


----------



## Hirohito (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi Chopper, we bought a LWB mark 4 Transit for £1600.00 & using re-cylcled material, finished our conversion in April this year. Probable cost to us for the extras etc., was around £1000.00. So for the £2600.00 we have a wildcamper second to none. In May, we wildcamped from Campbeltown in Argyll down to Cheltenham to see our Son, (we stayed in a friendly pub car park (our Son is in the trade) for 4 days) then wildcamped back up to Cairnryan. We crossed over to Larne in N.Ireland & went to Carrickfergus to see our relatives & stayed a week. We camped to the rear of their property. We then went back to Larne,crossed over again to Cairnryan & wildcamped as follows:- over to Berwick on Tweed, up the east coast, over the Forth Road Bridge, then the Kincardine Bridge over to Crianlarich. We took the back road towards Oban & went down to Inverary. Headed back then via Lochgilphead & Tarbert back to Campbeltown. Total 16 days & 1300 miles. The old van (even with no power steering) was fantastic. Once we get the ranch sorted here, (grass cut & whatever decoration has to be finished), we are away again. This time over to the east coast & up to John O Groats & down the west coast.   We are both over 72 !!


----------



## Nuclear Warfart (Jun 15, 2009)

Mines a self build, Iveco Daily Mk2, Probably cost me around six grand in total


----------



## reynolds29 (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi I also am a selfbuild. built from a fiat ducato 1998 lwb veg van. took three years to convert exactly how I want it. Now I take my granchildren (EVERYWHERE) that is, if we can find a parking space in norfolk!!  Happy camping.....cheers


----------



## Nomad1 (Jun 18, 2009)

I have a selfbuilt Iveco , it constantly changing tho ,, everytime i think its finnished i get another idea , ive had my van 4 years and its taken me over 77,000 mile all over the UK and the Continent, so i recon it owes me nothing and it still has many years left in it,,,i would like a newer van to convert, but i have too many good memories in this van to get rid of it, its like part of the family !! .


----------



## topsy75 (Jun 19, 2009)

mine's a self build vw bay, although the r+r bed was in I still had my work cut out, it's now insulated, upholstered, hook up kit in, internal lights and inverter run from spare battery, self built cupboards, new stove, etc
had to have help with welding new seats in and some of the electrics, and def had help with all the mechanical work, but overall i'm pretty chuffed that as a woman with no previous carpentry or upholstery skills I managed to refit the beast myself, either with hard graft (around 300 hrs) or by batting of the eyelashes to get the stuff i couldn't do done cheap, or free
the van cost £4500, and I've prob spent around £500 on the interior (including the 2nd hand propex unit) and about £1000 on mechanical work.
I might sell her one day, but not yet!

i think it would have been a cheaper project if I'd not had my heart set on an old vw!


----------



## Wez (Jun 19, 2009)

I have a Nissan Vanette Cargo.
Its only a small van in reality - the back is about 7ft long by 4.5ft wide, but is good enough for me.
Bought the van just a few weeks ago and its already almost finished inside. Cost £500 for van with full mot, 97000miles. Cost about £250 to do the back out so far.

I'm 6ft3 in height, so theres a seat that length running down the side of the van, boxed in underneath with storage, 2nd battery etc. The lid of the seat folds out again to 4ft, so makes a nice big bed!
Got LED downlighters, TFT/DVD on wall, 200mm insulation all around van and ceiling, ply lined then carpeted - and the headlining is grey fur for a bit of 'pimping' LOL

Is there a section of the forum for your camper photos, i'll post some up.


----------



## bigtrev8xl (Jun 19, 2009)

chopper said:


> how many on here have self build vans




Hi another one here

Picasa Web Albums - Big Trev - The Iveco Bus...


----------



## chopper (Jul 7, 2009)

be sure to put a wild camping sticker in the front and back windows 
so others can spot you and stop for a drink or 2 lol
im always around wales


----------



## Kontiki (Jul 8, 2009)

Done a couple of self builds, one on a Renault Trafic which I had for about 8 years & we travelled all over with trips to Europe in the summer, we also used it as a second car, removal van etc. it proved to be very flexible in the ways we used it. Also did a Renault Master after we sold our A class Frankia but that turned out to be a complete disaster. The van was too small being the SWB version & we had loads of mechanical problems & I was glad to get rid of it. We are now back to a coachbuilt Adria Izola, prefer the comfort & space of a larger van for extended trips. If we were still working though I would find it hard to justify the cost of a large MH that you can't use easily as a second vehicle.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 8, 2009)

Hello, Just joined here. I built mine and cost about £2500 but that included replacing the engine four weeks after buying it  I`ll put some build pics up if theres a place for it.


----------



## l77 tuf (Jul 8, 2009)

we self build me and my dad i got a 1999 vintage iveco daily twin wheel xlwb fullly converted by us and my dad got a 54 plate vintage iveco daily xlwb single wheel and we just finished i merc sprinter r reg for my uncle we have converted 6/7 vans between us now so we got the contacts for all the bits


----------



## JoandNick (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi chopper another transit self build here, still building not far off finishing though, if you ever do finish total cost so far around £1000 max

album here Camper Van Build - Photobucket Groups

Everything made from scratch execpt the cooker/sink


----------



## chopper (Jul 28, 2009)

will be around north wales for a few weeks from the 8th august hope to see you around 
happy wilding


----------



## Boxerman (Jul 28, 2009)

dogseal said:


> dogseal @ onfinite.com: Photo Albums
> 
> a few pics of mine here,since me & my missus built it we've done 60,000 miles in it!
> I can recomend the sbmcc for anyone considering a self build.
> ...



Nice - I like Trafics


----------



## redwill (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Chopper, we are currently on our third (fourth if you included the little Nissan we had in NZ) self built van. I have had a coach built but found VW T4the ideal base for a weekender (although spent 1 month in our last one in 2006, oh the weather). Plenty of parts / accessories although they have become very "trendy" in the past 10 years or so. I was laughed at when I tunred up at a campsite with my first unconverted T4. LT28 (left hooker) before that, great size but slow and thirsty and too wide to park down the side of the house.
You can build what you want with all the facilities you need and spread the cost. We love doing van interiors so it becomes a hobby as well. Luckily my wife is happy to sleep on a mattress on the floor of a blind van for a few weeks until the build starts.
VWT4forum is a great site for tips / tricks.
Cheers will


----------



## kell (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi all.
I'm on my 3rd self build. the last 2 are here 
http://http://kellsvan.piczo.com/?cr=6

I haven't got a spare £50k knocking about, but I'm pretty sure that if I had I'd still stick to my self builts. There's some stunning coachbuilts about but you can definetely have the same fun, and more, in a self built.

Self builders do it their way


----------



## baldeagle690 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Here's mine I'm building*

I started making a MX race van then started getting carried away. Can still get 2 bikes in but when they're not it's a well comfy double bed.

Cheap motorhome/moto X conversion - Sprinter-Forum


----------



## baldeagle690 (Mar 10, 2010)

Now photobucket: Van project pictures by baldeagle690 - Photobucket


----------



## l77 tuf (Mar 11, 2010)

im a self build and selling in april due to moving house been on road 2yrs now


----------



## brittle1906 (Mar 11, 2010)

We are almost finished our latest self build.  It's on an '03 Citroen Relay chassis, high top medium wheel base.  Previous conversions were a Bedford CF and a Renault Master.  

We have owned coach built models, but prefer our self builds as we get exactly what fittings we want and not what the manufacturer decides!


----------



## baldeagle690 (Mar 12, 2010)

Lets see some pictures then


----------



## WIGGY (Mar 12, 2010)

im doing a self build on a vw t25 rolling shell collecting the bits i need not too easy still looking for a bed also got a renault trafic rapport that im using meantime


----------



## Bernard Jones (Mar 13, 2010)

I fitted out my own van because I could not find what I wanted at Brownhills here, (which is supposed to be Europes biggest collection of Motorhomes.) 

For example I wanted a Sevel L4 van.  This is the most popular base van for motorhomes, but the professional converters only use the L2 and L3. I have no idea why they don't use the L4.  Another 2 cubic metres of space and half a metre of floor length at minimal cost.  Who wouldn't find that useful???

I also like the bed suspended on ratchet straps at each of the 4 corners so it can be made perfectly level without faffing about levelling the van every night.  The professional converters don't do that either.

I also prefer a van that doesn't look like a greenhouse, with so many windows its like an oven in the Spanish summer, and an invitation to thieves.  A room in a house the size of a motorhome would just have one window at one end.


----------



## Slim (Mar 13, 2010)

I,m self-build to done 5 over the years started with a ford Thames 15cwt in 1968-9 to go to the I.O.M. TT got a BSA A10 road rocket in it as well then a Sherpa, 2 trannys and finally a LDV Convoy.....oh yeh and still going to the I.O.M.


----------



## n8rbos (Mar 13, 2010)

Slim said:


> I,m self-build to done 5 over the years started with a ford Thames 15cwt in 1968-9 to go to the I.O.M. TT got a BSA A10 road rocket in it as well then a Sherpa, 2 trannys and finally a LDV Convoy.....oh yeh and still going to the I.O.M.



hiya slim was you in wolverhampton last wknd?


----------



## n8rbos (Mar 13, 2010)

has anyone actually got a self-build finished and exactly how they want it? 

myself am on the 4th internal layout change might get paintwork finished yet lol.


----------



## Slim (Mar 13, 2010)

n8rbos said:


> hiya slim was you in wolverhampton last wknd?



no not me.... must be someone just as goodlookin


----------



## cornishgail (Mar 13, 2010)

n8rbos said:


> has anyone actually got a self-build finished and exactly how they want it?
> 
> myself am on the 4th internal layout change might get paintwork finished yet lol.



hi we finished our conversion last spring and used it thro'out the summer and winter; it is my husbands 2nd conversion -the first was a rather old mercedes van which he put in windows and used the contents of a flat pack caravan [it rolled over!]  The layout was so suited to us that when we sold the van gutted of its contents to a student we bought a peugeot boxer [3yrs old] and put the contents into the van in the same layout with some minor adjustments and its been a great success. we used lots of chalk and cardboard layouts when planning the van and the loo changes places at least 6 times in the planning, eventually he sat me on the loo in its final resting place and chalked an outline of the minimum amount of room I would need to be able to close the door!! Everything else is perfectly as I want it but planning involved measuring to the nth degree of an inch to squeeze everything in.  Its all in the planning !


----------



## Pajkoi (Mar 13, 2010)

OK i own up to not havin a motor home at present but am getting the urge back bad style after looking around here!!...a couple of photos of my second self build
http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p60/pajkoi/img159-1.jpg?t=1268519233
http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p60/pajkoi/img160.jpg?t=1268519676
Had many happy memories lining out roof and walls...gallons of Evostick and forgetting ventilation!!!cant believe how 15 yrs has flown buy ...sorry about the photos non digital then lol
Atb Stu!


----------



## defitzi (Mar 14, 2010)

*defitzi*

not on  ur  Nell     my hymer cost me 3k 16 yrs ago and my "Roo" a bit over the odds at near £5k last year( one is 78 t'other 98


----------



## n8rbos (Mar 14, 2010)

cornishgail said:


> hi we finished our conversion last spring and used it thro'out the summer and winter; it is my husbands 2nd conversion -the first was a rather old mercedes van which he put in windows and used the contents of a flat pack caravan [it rolled over!]  The layout was so suited to us that when we sold the van gutted of its contents to a student we bought a peugeot boxer [3yrs old] and put the contents into the van in the same layout with some minor adjustments and its been a great success. we used lots of chalk and cardboard layouts when planning the van and the loo changes places at least 6 times in the planning, eventually he sat me on the loo in its final resting place and chalked an outline of the minimum amount of room I would need to be able to close the door!! Everything else is perfectly as I want it but planning involved measuring to the nth degree of an inch to squeeze everything in.  Its all in the planning !



whoops!!!!!should have said modification!!!!


----------



## rodvw (Mar 14, 2010)

I've done a couple of VWs, a '52 plate LWB High top T4 back in 2004/5 and a '07 plate LWB High top T5 in 2007/8. Both high tops were Reimo replacements for the original standard height roof.

My avatar is the current T5.

Rod


----------

